# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Ból gałki ocznej

## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja mama ma 61 lat. Od 10 lat jest chora na jaskrę. 
Od niedawna dokucza jej ból lewego oka(zaczerwieniona gałka oraz jej obręb). Towarzyszy temu czerwona opuchlizna na górnej lewej powiece, łzawienie, ropienie oraz światłowstręt a także przy pochylaniu jest odczucie dużego ciśnienia na oko(mama ma wrażenie, że jej oko wypłynie). Lekarz okulista zalecił antybiotyk Tobrexan, który mama stosuje od piątku do dzisiaj ale nie pomógł. 
Proszę mi powiedzieć, co to może być.

----------

